# Help!! mats in her hair!!



## cyns

I hope this is the right place to ask this... I have a Cockapoo and she has an undercoat that is matting!! It is the strangest fur I have ever had to tend to!! I love her look and I really don't want to have to shave her... but I don't want to hurt her when I brush her!! She is brushed just about everyday!! Yesterday I put a harness collar on her to go for a long walk and when I got back it had matted her fur where it touched her chest.. UGG!! I have thought about using thinning shears to thin out her undercoat... Has anyone used shears successfully?? Any other thought would be appreciated!!!! We both THANK YOU!!


----------



## kendal

hey welcome, how old is she and what kind of brush are you using on her.


----------



## cyns

She is 14 months and I have slicker brush..a brush that is for undercoats (don't know the name) it is kinda like a rake LOL... a comb and a dematting rake that I use only to break up the mats.. but there has got to be a better way!! I was wondering also if there is a type of conditioner that keeps mats from forming!! I did get a great spray that has helped some!! Thanks for taking the time to read my post!! Any advice would be great!!


----------



## kendal

lol no their is no magic conditioner that will stop mats from forming(i so wish there was) the best brush for mats is les poochs. and a pair or scissors to cut down in the direction of the mat, then just brush and combe till its gone, its all just part of owning a long haired breed like the cockapoo. 

would love to see photos what is her name

has she ever been to a groomer?


----------



## embee

Sounds like you have all the right stuff and brush her everyday so the only other thing I can suggest is a detangling spray. Flo's fur is about 1.5 inches long and I use a coarse comb daily and a dematter for the odd stubborn knot. Harnesses can be a bit of a problem causing fur the matt where they rub which partly why I switched to a headcollar (gencon) for Flo. Sometimes bathing and shampooing too much doesn't help as it strips oils from the coat which will then matt more readily because it so coarse and dry. Over winter my hubby kept washing Flo's legs with shampoo everyday and I had to ask him to stop and just use water as she started getting really matted fur where her leg fur was stripped of natural oils.


----------



## cyns

Thanks so much I am looking up the brush now!!! I sure wish there was a magic conditioner... That would be fabulous!!!

I am trying to post pictures now... I think my profile picture uploaded!! 

and I did take her to a groomer a couple of times but once that made her look to much like a poodle and the another time they shaved her bald!! We called her the naked dog all summer... You could tell it depressed her...and me!! LOL I have since heard of another girl that is suppose to do a good job and I may try her... But I have to keep up on her coat because she will become one huge mat!!! Ugg!! But I love her and she is just gonna be a high maintenance girl just like all the others in this family!!


----------



## cyns

I do agree that washing her makes it worse!! and I did a spray that does seem to help!! I just had heard that a friend has a goldendoddle.. and she said that they use thinning shears... but I was scared to try that unless someone had used them on a cockapoo!! I don't want to make it worse!!!


----------



## embee

I know what you mean about groomers. I gave up and got my own clippers. I didn't want to keep going through a cycle of radical 'poodle' cut then let it grow long then the groomer cutting her short cut again. I wanted her to look pretty much the same all the time but didn't want to pay a groomer every 3 weeks. I know trim her over myself every 3-4 weeks using a 1 inch comb attachment on Andis clippers and find that if a use a coarse comb daily for 3 minutes she never gets any matts. She gets a shampoo about once every 2 months and I find if washed less she seems to repel dirt naturally. She's not really that smelly but if a want to freshen her up I use a odour eliminator (I get Pet Head Poof which is lightly fragranced and smells of pears!!) If she rolls in fox poo (that really smells and is always around in our fields) then I dry her fur, rub in a little ketchup, leave to dry again then just shampoo the offending area.


----------



## kendal

i use thinning scissors on my girls. but not for mats i use them so i can trim them withour taking them to short.


----------



## cyns

Thanks y'all for the help... I have sent am e-mail to the doodle web site to figure out which brush to buy.. I am on my way to the store to get some thinning shears and I am going to look at the clippers!! All in All it has been a great help!!!! I can't wait to report how it all works out!!! Thanks again!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Just bathed Wilf today and had to cut his legs shorter than Id like... not quite poodlie but shorter than normal as they were quite knotty... but dont use shampoo all the time on them but rinse his feet/legs regularly as his fur was long his feet would be really muddy after a walk but then rubbing them with a towel and leaving them to dry really hasnt helped.


----------



## Dylansmum

It's so difficult in this weather. I've just got back from our morning walk and Dylan is really muddy, but it doesn't seem worth washing his legs because he'll be out again at 3 and the field is really muddy too! I'm tending to leave him in the morning and wash his legs after the afternoon walk. The he just about dries in time to have the dried mud on his belly brushed out before he's up on our bed in the evening. I hate muddy winters


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> It's so difficult in this weather. I've just got back from our morning walk and Dylan is really muddy, but it doesn't seem worth washing his legs because he'll be out again at 3 and the field is really muddy too! I'm tending to leave him in the morning and wash his legs after the afternoon walk. The he just about dries in time to have the dried mud on his belly brushed out before he's up on our bed in the evening. I hate muddy winters


We just give Flo one off lead walk over muddy fields each morning for about an hour which seems enough for her. I think I would lose the will to carry on if I had muddy dog twice a day.

I also lead walk her round the village and along busy roads at least once a week otherwise I think she would become almost impossible to lead walk and would also get nervous of cars if she didn't see them moving fast at close hand at least once a week.

Roll on summer. But then I suppose we go back to picking out seeds. Can't win with a long haired dog I think.


----------



## parapluie

Definitely let us know how it goes. Before and after pictures are a must


----------



## cyns

Ok I am ordering the brush that the guy recommend from doodlecountry... I know he has labor doodles but their hair seems to be similar.. I also am going to get the shampoo and conditioner he recommended!! If it helps I will let y'all know.. On the web site they give this brush raves so we will see!!!! I won't have it till the end of the week if I order on Monday.. I will report in for any that are interested!! Thanks for everyone's help!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

kendal said:


> lol no their is no magic conditioner that will stop mats from forming(i so wish there was) the best brush for mats is les poochs. and a pair or scissors to cut down in the direction of the mat, then just brush and combe till its gone, its all just part of owning a long haired breed like the cockapoo.


Yes there is! I had a dog grooming business a few years ago and came across a brilliant product is Tropiclean De-Matt. You use it either like a conditioner and comb through the coat with it on when wet, then rinse and dry with a hairdryer and see how easily knots come out. OR you can use it like a spot treatment (behind the ears or elbows on a little knot) and comb or rake out the knot/matted area while wet, then dry with a hairdryer without rinsing. The products are so skin friendly that they will not burn if you leave in until the next time you wash her. 

De-matt enables us to keep our Cockapoo's shaggy and un-clipped. I just do some strategic prettying up on their faces with thinning scissors.
__________________


----------



## wilfiboy

Gosh will look for that sounds great, save standing reading all the different kinds as well if you know its recommended, thanks x


----------



## Jukee Doodles

They do a range of shampoos too, that have no soap or detergent in, they nourish the skin and don't wash off spot-on flea treatment. It's not in the shops but the importer (from USA) is R & L Pet Products, Unit 3, Rectory Farm Road, Sompting, Lancing, West Sussex. BN15 0DP. 01903 07515 164692 [email protected] they do mail order. www.rlpetproducts.co.uk


----------



## wilfiboy

Ordered, thanks x


----------



## cyns

Oh My Word I just saw this and can't wait to order the conditioner!!!! Thanks so much!!!! Wishes do come true!!!


----------



## cyns

found all the products on petco!!!! very excited ordered the de-mat and shampoo all were on sale right now!!! Thanks so much for the info!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Ooooh Cyns mines come ... going to go and use it, After Mables op didnt want to mess with her under neath so at the bottom of her chest she's a couple of beauties x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Ooooh Cyns mines come ... going to go and use it, After Mables op didnt want to mess with her under neath so at the bottom of her chest she's a couple of beauties x


Let me know how it goes and if it is good I'll place an order.


----------



## weez74

wilfiboy said:


> Ooooh Cyns mines come ... going to go and use it, After Mables op didnt want to mess with her under neath so at the bottom of her chest she's a couple of beauties x


Soooooo - what's your user review? Are we all going out to buy up the world stocks of de-matt?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I put an extra De-Mat order in today incase you guys clean up the last shipment from USA in one go. LOL


----------



## kendal

Jukee Doodles said:


> I put an extra De-Mat order in today incase you guys clean up the last shipment from USA in one go. LOL


lol that might just happen, i orderd mine on sunday lol always interested in dematting products lol


----------



## lady amanda

I have got to figure out where in the US I can get it! or maybe a canadian store carries it.


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> I have got to figure out where in the US I can get it! or maybe a canadian store carries it.




http://www.tropiclean.net/categories/tropiclean.php the USA site


----------



## lady amanda

OOOO Kendal THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## sonatalady7

For those of you in the states - what brands are you looking at? I saw Kendal's link (thanks for posting it!) and didn't see that in all of my googling. Anyone tried that brand? 

Cyns - what brand did you find at petco? I found one at petsmart, but again, never used it.

I hope we can find something that works well!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

sonatalady7 said:


> For those of you in the states - what brands are you looking at? I saw Kendal's link (thanks for posting it!) and didn't see that in all of my googling. Anyone tried that brand?
> 
> Cyns - what brand did you find at petco? I found one at petsmart, but again, never used it.
> 
> I hope we can find something that works well!


Tropiclean D-Mat is brilliant if you use it properly. I used it for about two years when I had a dog grooming business, it saved a lot of customers matted dogs getting scalped!


----------



## cyns

Sorry for just having seen these post... in the middle of a move and that has taken all my time!! I did get the products my daughter has had Dakota... We have both used the brush and it works wonderful and she doesn't hate getting brushed!!! Highly recommend!!! The products I found the Tropiclean De-Matt and love it!! Haven't tried the shampoo yet but she is coming home this week so I am giving it a try then!! Did ya'll save me any products left?? LOL Good luck and let me know what you think too!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Not been on for a while but ... update:- the shampoo smelt lovely, I was nt sure initially of the de-matt stuff, but like julia said its very, very feesable that I was doing it wrong.. however once the coat was dry i found that the knots worked out really easily just with my fingers causing no trauma and almost just part of stroking. How did everyone else find it?


----------



## lady amanda

OMG! I have to find this dematting stuff!!! LAdy's legs are sooooo bad now that her adult coat is coming in!! and she will not let me work on them much at all..even with a pig ear she wouldn't let me at her legs....other parts of her fine but not her legs


----------



## Dylansmum

lady amanda said:


> OMG! I have to find this dematting stuff!!! LAdy's legs are sooooo bad now that her adult coat is coming in!! and she will not let me work on them much at all..even with a pig ear she wouldn't let me at her legs....other parts of her fine but not her legs


It seems to happen all of a sudden. One minute they are cute and shaggy and the next -unmanageable.


----------



## lady amanda

It is so true Helen!!! I am getting worried her legs will need a scalping hope I can get a good working on them before taking her back to the groomers...or rather trying out a new groomer since the last one didn't go so well


----------



## Dylansmum

I don't know how some of you groom your own dogs - I can't even get Dylan to stay still for brushing. I am just relieved to hand him over to the groomer so it's her problem. If I tried to get near him with scissors or clipper it would be lethal!


----------



## embee

lady amanda said:


> OMG! I have to find this dematting stuff!!! LAdy's legs are sooooo bad now that her adult coat is coming in!! and she will not let me work on them much at all..even with a pig ear she wouldn't let me at her legs....other parts of her fine but not her legs


Flo also hates me going near her legs with a brush or comb especially the front legs. I would love to have a peak at how a groomer would handle a wriggly dog, they really earn their money when they manage to send them home beautifully washed, dried and brushed.


----------



## embee

Dylansmum said:


> I don't know how some of you groom your own dogs - I can't even get Dylan to stay still for brushing. I am just relieved to hand him over to the groomer so it's her problem. If I tried to get near him with scissors or clipper it would be lethal!


I have to do Flo bit by bit. One day I'll clip over her back and sides, another day I'll do her legs, another day I'll trim her face etc.. but it is still a challenge. I do some of my combing and snip out larger matts when she's having an evening cuddle. I don't know where they come from sometimes, one evening I'll be happy she seems matt free the next evening I'll be stroking her and will find a massive matted bit that's escaped my notice.


----------



## JulesB

Not sure if I have been lucky with Betty (and will probably jinx myself now) but her coat doesn't seem to mat to be honest. I only brush her really once a week so its not like she doesn't get mats cos I groom her so much. Have I just got lucky?????


----------



## wilfiboy

Wilfs does nt really but like you my friend said in the summer how do his legs stay like that without knotting !!! needless to say this winter they were unbelievable, but have been fine since, I think it was lots of rinsing and towel drying / rubbing causing it to knot x


----------



## cyns

Ok Guys if you have bought the products then you already may know this... they WORK!!! I washed Dakota with the shampoo and I was impressed with how soft her hair was and it really didn't mat up afterwards!! Now I bathed her and blew her dry (never towel I was told) and then we have been using her brush... AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! WOW what a difference!!!! anyone else used the shampoo and dematter spray??


----------



## weez74

I've used the shampoo and got the de-matter in for future use. Rosie's hair doesn't really matt at the moment because she's still quite young, but I am prepared!


----------



## lady amanda

LOL! I thought I was going to be soooo lucky and not have to deaL with them, BOY WAS I WRONG! still trying to work out lady's but kendals scissor technique works. when I can manage to get her to stay still


----------



## embee

cyns said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!! WOW what a difference!!!! anyone else used the shampoo and dematter spray??


Oh damn - read all the great reviews, got well excited, grabbed my credit card and went on the RL website to find that you lot have brought all the D-Mat and there's non in stock


----------



## kendal

embee said:


> Oh damn - read all the great reviews, got well excited, grabbed my credit card and went on the RL website to find that you lot have brought all the D-Mat and there's non in stock


lol i ordered min last week and they said they wouldnt have any in till this week so i doen think i will get it till next week. ordered the big bottle this time, well with 4 dogs the wee bottle gets used up quick. but i need to get myself a spray bottle that is comfertable to use as i dont like the one that is the wee bottle, it makes my hand hurt. but the spray is amazing.


----------



## embee

kendal said:


> the spray is amazing.


So another recommendation, that's good. Will wait patiently for them to restock. Can someone let me know if anyone other than R&L Pet Products has the D-Mat. You can get Tropiclean shampoo on Amazon but not D-Mat and conditioner.


----------



## kendal

iv been looking but not found it anywhere.


----------



## Kel

And I have Tropiclean D-mat just sitting here waiting to be used...and a dog who doesn't need it! Too bad I am not close enough to share.


----------



## kendal

Kel said:


> And I have Tropiclean D-mat just sitting here waiting to be used...and a dog who doesn't need it! Too bad I am not close enough to share.


hey where did you find it i think amanda with lady was strugeling to find it in canada


----------



## embee

Kel said:


> And I have Tropiclean D-mat just sitting here waiting to be used...and a dog who doesn't need it! Too bad I am not close enough to share.


Looks like with the world shortage you could ebay it for big bucks!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

embee said:


> Looks like with the world shortage you could ebay it for big bucks!


Oh No! No more D-Mat!!!  What am I going to do? Perhaps I should have kept this grooming tip a secret! LOL 

Julia


----------



## embee

Jukee Doodles said:


> Oh No! No more D-Mat!!!  What am I going to do?


Shh keep it to yourself :tapedshut: but I think Tropiclean might be rebranding D-Mat as Tangle Remover, when I looked on their site it seems to do exactly what D-Mat does http://www.tropiclean.net/products/tangle-remover.php and R&L have stock.


----------



## JulesB

And after saying Betty had never had a mat in her fur I knew I was tempting fate and found one today!!!!! Will be looking into D-Mat/Tangle Remover!!!


----------



## Kel

kendal said:


> hey where did you find it i think amanda with lady was strugeling to find it in canada


I found it at Pet Planet just a few minutes from my house and yeah, I told Amanda. I actually missed it at first because it was not with the other Tropiclean stuff and also because the actual word "D-mat" on the bottle is tiny. Like Embee said, the big writing says Tangle Remover.


----------



## embee

Kel said:


> I found it at Pet Planet just a few minutes from my house and yeah, I told Amanda. I actually missed it at first because it was not with the other Tropiclean stuff and also because the actual word "D-mat" on the bottle is tiny. Like Embee said, the big writing says Tangle Remover.


Ah ha - so Tangle Remover is D-Mat, ordering right now.


----------



## wilfiboy

Did you manage to order Mandy ... you see how useful this site is x


----------



## embee

wilfiboy said:


> Did you manage to order Mandy ... you see how useful this site is x


Yep, shampoo, conditioner and tangle remover on its way


----------



## JulesB

I've just ordered the tangle spray, the baby powder spray for freshening her up inbetween washes, and the mint breath stuff as she does like to get up close and personal and mint would be a nicer scent than lamb/chicken/turkey/whatever flavour food she's just had!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh dear there wont be any left for Kendal x


----------



## lady amanda

I have asked a gentleman at the pet store to see if he can get it....I can't evens find tropiclean products anywhere near me! ergh! lol I can't seem to find it online i must be thick!


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> I have asked a gentleman at the pet store to see if he can get it....I can't evens find tropiclean products anywhere near me! ergh! lol I can't seem to find it online i must be thick!


does amazon deliver to you ?

http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-Tangle-Remover-Spray-Ounce/dp/B000634IUO


----------



## lady amanda

nope, I just tried, They will ship me books, but no pet stuff


----------



## JulesB

I ordered some stuff the other day and it's all arrived today! Got the de-tangle spray which I shall try (even though the mat she had has gone) and the baby powder scented spray - yep I know it's sad but I love the smell of baby powder so will love her smelling of it!!!! I think the mat's that Betty has had may have been from the sticky tree sap as they are not coming out like a mat and the hair still feels sticky when I've removed the mat. She had two, one at her shoulder and one at her hip and these are geuninely the first mats she has had!


----------



## kendal

im still waiting on mine so have sent them an email as they did say they were waiting on new stock.


----------



## lady amanda

Waiting for all of the reviews....and still can't seem to get this stuff....without paying $40 for delivery and then duties and taxes with no guarantee that they will even allow it! ergh


----------



## kendal

finaly my D- mat has arived tooks its time and i missed it yester day. so i have a big bottle now, just need to get myself a spray battle i find comfertable to use and then would out how much to dilute it by. so glad as my girls real need a bath.


----------



## lady amanda

kendal said:


> finaly my D- mat has arived tooks its time and i missed it yester day. so i have a big bottle now, just need to get myself a spray battle i find comfertable to use and then would out how much to dilute it by. so glad as my girls real need a bath.


Let me know how it goes....lady has a killer one on her chest! I cant seem to keep up with her mats at the moment....where she is apricot and brown no problems, but where she is white just mats in an instant! NEED TO FIND THIS PRODUCT ASAP....tried a different de mat spray and it was garbage! and even the way it sprays was bad....like if I were to shoot her with a water gun...not pleasant for Lady at all!


----------



## lady amanda

I JUST FOUND SOME!!!!!!! I actually had to get it from a distributor!!! I bought the huge bottle 1 gallon so that I hope to not have to go through this for a long long time! 
Kendal does it say if it has to be diluted on the bottle? I will have to shop for a spray bottle too now.


----------



## JoJo

Just got some Pet Head Poof - magical deodorising spray ... as recommended by Mandy & Flo .. it is wonderful stuff .. my whole house smells of PEARS rather than a cow field 

Sorry a bit of topic ... but that’s me .. very random kinda girl 

As for de-matt stuff .. we don't need that yet


----------



## Kel

Glad you FINALLY found it, Amanda! And I really hope it works for you


----------



## lady amanda

Kel said:


> Glad you FINALLY found it, Amanda! And I really hope it works for you


me too! thanks Kelly


----------



## kendal

realy hope i have this right Amanda i contacted www.tropiclean.net customer servases by email and they gave me theas companys 

Essex Top Crop (Ontario) 519-776-6411 http://www.topcrop.ca i have found the TROPICLEAN DE-MAT SPRAY in their cattelog 

Deboer Tool Company (Ontario) 905-857-9565



realy hope this is of use to you


----------



## kendal

lol im a little late lol yeah it said dilute 10-1 on the bottle.


----------



## lady amanda

read back a few posts, I just found it and I got it from deboer ....thanks so much for looking into this for me! man it was hard to find...I got the large bottle of it. let me know how you make out with yours and if you need to dilute it...mine is supposed to be here in the next few days and I can't wait!


----------



## lady amanda

lol OK awesome! i just found it not long ago...I bet we were working on it at the same time....thanks again so much Kendal I really appreciate it!


----------



## Mogdog

Look forward to reading your reviews of the de-mat / tangle remover. Hope it works well. Still waiting for mine...


----------



## embee

Flo has been aloe vera'd, kiwi'd and tangle removed and the products are good are quite different in feel to other products I've used. Her coat is definately much softer and silkier. I sprayed the tangle remover onto the saturated coat after washing and before towel drying like recommended and it was much quicker to dry her, as they claimed it would be. I also got a comb easily through her coat once dry. It will be interesting to see how her coat settles now over the next few days, at the moment she is sporty a 'just groomed' fluffy look. Is a product I would happily stay with though as the soap free approach is good.


----------



## lady amanda

Sounds great! I can't wait for mine to come so I can tackle these "hardcore" mats that lady is sporting at the moment.


----------



## Mogdog

embee said:


> Flo has been aloe vera'd, kiwi'd and tangle removed and the products are good are quite different in feel to other products I've used. Her coat is definately much softer and silkier. I sprayed the tangle remover onto the saturated coat after washing and before towel drying like recommended and it was much quicker to dry her, as they claimed it would be. I also got a comb easily through her coat once dry. It will be interesting to see how her coat settles now over the next few days, at the moment she is sporty a 'just groomed' fluffy look. Is a product I would happily stay with though as the soap free approach is good.


Sounds great. Did you use the conditioner as well or just the tangle remover?


----------



## embee

Mogdog said:


> Sounds great. Did you use the conditioner as well or just the tangle remover?


I used the whole lot aloe vera shampoo, kiwi conditioner then sprayed the tangle remover over coat and massaged through coat before towel drying. Texture and feel of conditioner is odd and not like human conditioner - as you'd expect. And tangle remover seems very mild - I sprayed a load in my eye while trying to get it working (yes, haha, just like a slapstick movie) and it didn't sting at all  Now have nice silky eyelashes.


----------



## Mogdog

embee said:


> I used the whole lot aloe vera shampoo, kiwi conditioner then sprayed the tangle remover over coat and massaged through coat before towel drying. Texture and feel of conditioner is odd and not like human conditioner - as you'd expect. And tangle remover seems very mild - I sprayed a load in my eye while trying to get it working (yes, haha, just like a slapstick movie) and it didn't sting at all  Now have nice silky eyelashes.


It must be mild stuff (just as well!) as it gets left in the coat. I think I will have to order some shampoo & conditioner now too! I'm really hoping these products help as I am struggling with Maisie's coat despite lots of combing and brushing!

Flo must smell delicious now!


----------



## kendal

i dont think you leave the dmat spray in the coat you rince it off, nope it says on the bottle

spray pet D- mat with saturate entier coat
let stand 5 minutes while massaging into the coat
rinse thoroughly with warm water


----------



## lady amanda

kendal said:


> i dont think you leave the dmat spray in the coat you rince it off, nope it says on the bottle
> 
> spray pet D- mat with saturate entier coat
> let stand 5 minutes while massaging into the coat
> rinse thoroughly with warm water


so the D-mat and the tangle remover are two different things.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

kendal said:


> i dont think you leave the dmat spray in the coat you rince it off, nope it says on the bottle
> 
> spray pet D- mat with saturate entier coat
> let stand 5 minutes while massaging into the coat
> rinse thoroughly with warm water


D-Mat is the original formula, they have a new formula now called D-Tangle that is no rinse.


----------



## embee

Jukee Doodles said:


> D-Mat is the original formula, they have a new formula now called D-Tangle that is no rinse.


Glad you said that I was just about to plunge Flo back under the shower... checked the bottle... it's no rinse.... phew.........


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh I want the D-Tangle then thats the only real hassle having to rinse off.. Im tight I bought shampoo and conditioner in one x


----------



## JulesB

After Betty never having mats, she had two that I just couldn't get out of her coat and she went in to be groomed today and they had to cut her coat really short-she looks so gangly and skinny and like a right lollipop head!! To be honest I think its good for her coat to have had a good cut as it has got so thick now and this should now last most of the summer. Will try and get pics at some point!

X


----------



## caradunne

I wonder why everyone is getting mats now? Izzy's fur is dreadful at the moment, it is matting all over the place - could it be the sun?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

caradunne said:


> I wonder why everyone is getting mats now? Izzy's fur is dreadful at the moment, it is matting all over the place - could it be the sun?


Not the sun, they are just growing up. Its as they get their adult coat and have the first moult....yes moult!!! The coat doesn't shed but it does moult into the coat itself. That is when you have to use D-Mat and a coat rake or coat king (a series of curved knives effectively) to cut through the matts, loosen them and then tease them down the long hair....to freedom. If you do this before the undercoat has a chance to felt....... over about a two week period (You don't have to do it to perfectly in one grooming session) then after that the coat will be manageable for about the next six months when they will moult again. You just repeat this two week extra grooming period every 6 months or so.

Julia x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Jukee Doodles said:


> Not the sun, they are just growing up. Its as they get their adult coat and have the first moult....yes moult!!! The coat doesn't shed but it does moult into the coat itself. That is when you have to use D-Mat and a coat rake or coat king (a series of curved knives effectively) to cut through the matts, loosen them and then tease them down the long hair....to freedom. If you do this before the undercoat has a chance to felt....... over about a two week period (You don't have to do it to perfectly in one grooming session) then after that the coat will be manageable for about the next six months when they will moult again. You just repeat this two week extra grooming period every 6 months or so.
> 
> Julia x


Julia, what size and make of coat king would you recommend? The choice is a bit baffling! 

Karen x


----------



## JulesB

Jukee Doodles said:


> Not the sun, they are just growing up. Its as they get their adult coat and have the first moult....yes moult!!! The coat doesn't shed but it does moult into the coat itself. That is when you have to use D-Mat and a coat rake or coat king (a series of curved knives effectively) to cut through the matts, loosen them and then tease them down the long hair....to freedom. If you do this before the undercoat has a chance to felt....... over about a two week period (You don't have to do it to perfectly in one grooming session) then after that the coat will be manageable for about the next six months when they will moult again. You just repeat this two week extra grooming period every 6 months or so.
> 
> Julia x


Oh I didn't know that! Betty's coat has got soooooooooooooooo thick recently that it was hard to get a comb right through the roots. The good thing is that even though she looks quite funny at the moment is at least she won't need grooming for some time and I can now groom her easily and then it should be easier to keep it up as she is so short at the moment. At least also its summer so she shouldn't get too cold.

I also wondered if it was tree sap getting on her coat as it kept feeling sticky in the matted bits. The groomer said that playing with other dogs can increase mats as they chew and bite each other which makes the fur mat a bit more.

Julia - what brushes would you recommend. I know Les Pooches are expensive but meant to be excellant and was contemplating investing in one of them but would be interested in what you suggest.

x


----------



## embee

Julia - Is a coat king the same as dematting comb or are they slightly different. Same as above post if you could recommend a make and size that would be great  I suppose now is not a good time to ask about the grooming video you offered to do??? No thought not, maybe in a few weeks time when things have settled in the dog house then


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Check out another thread about Les Pouches brush

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?p=18697#post18697

I'll get one and give it a whirl and let you know what I think.

J xx


----------



## thedell

Hi I have problems too with Millie and mats was just wondering if you could let me know where and what brush etc you found to be ok and the matting spray as I have got a few but don't think I have the right brush etc. She is going to groomers for a trim on Wednesday and hopefully she will get them out .oh and did you find any leave in conditioner? It's always better to be recommended as fed up of trying things and they are not any good. Hope you get this as I am not very good on here never sure if I have clicked on the right thing lol. Many thanks Lynne


----------



## Happyad

Coat king is for de shedding hair, works a bit like thinning scissors. 
The mat splitter which looks like a mini coat king, tends to have more curved blades which cut the hair better. 
Another way is to cut up the mat ( in the direction of the hair ) makes each mat smaller and easier to work out with a dematt tool


----------



## Lilies

Watch the jukedoodles vid about grooming, i think its the first post on talk, very very useful, ive had Ollie 3 years but still learnt stuff


----------



## spitz

cyns said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this... I have a Cockapoo and she has an undercoat that is matting!! It is the strangest fur I have ever had to tend to!! I love her look and I really don't want to have to shave her... but I don't want to hurt her when I brush her!! She is brushed just about everyday!! Yesterday I put a harness collar on her to go for a long walk and when I got back it had matted her fur where it touched her chest.. UGG!! I have thought about using thinning shears to thin out her undercoat... Has anyone used shears successfully?? Any other thought would be appreciated!!!! We both THANK YOU!!


----------



## spitz

I have lost the battle with matting.
Since I want my dog not to be shaved every 6 weeks I have her groomed every 2 weeks at a medium length.
Funny thing is that we can let her tail grow out to about 3 inches in length but her coat is about 1.5 inches.


----------

